# Loving the mileage in the 335d!



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Compared with my 2006 330i sedan, my mileage is over 40% better (31mpg vs 22mpg). Combine that with fuel that is about 15% cheaper than premium gas, and this car is much cheaper to operate. I find the mileage is much better on the highway and only slightly better in the city. Not sure why that is.

Yes, I am ignoring acquisition cost, but they are not that different when discounts and rebates are included.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

The FE will improve after you've put in more mileage.

I have over 28,000 KM on my d and am consistenly getting a combined FE of 7.1 L/100KM (33 MPG).
And I'm not driving it like a granny but push it hard on the Toronto Hwys often between 120~140 KM/Hr.

When the low fuel warning light comes on the distance travelled is usually around 780 KM with over 50 KM range left in the tank and the refill takes 55~56 litres.

My only wish is for a larger tank say 75 litres which would easily extend the range to over 1,000 KM per tank.
That would be fantastic.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

OK, just filled up today and my MPG is definitely up from average. I came in at 30.0mpg vs my typical 27-28mpg.

Using less A/C as outside temps have dropped a bit. I also changed up my route, driving a couple more miles but without as many stops.

I'll have to see if the trade off is worth it. It feels like it is better to drive about two more miles to avoid some 5 extra stop signs and lights plus a draw bridge that may go up.


----------



## clarkgd (Oct 15, 2010)

*Fuels Provide Different Efficiency*

DC-IT you seem to be getting really great efficiency. I have found that when using fuels from the generic stations such as Superstore or Mr Gas and even Shell is much less than that obtained using Petro Canada fuel. It seems I am getting about 7.5 L/100 km from the good fuel and about 8.4 l/100 km using the "cheaper" fuels. My commute is about 27 km and mostly freeway but I suppose you could consider this a Highway/City fuel efficiency.
My car is still breaking in I think as I have about 4900 km so far.
What fuels do you use and have you found any differences?
Cheers


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

clarkgd said:


> What fuels do you use and have you found any differences?
> Cheers


I have a Shell EasyPay card so I use only Shell V-Power Diesel.
Typically I cover between 200~250 KM per day and about 75% Hwy.
But the traffic here in Toronto/GTA 400 series Hwy is often clogged with bumper to bumper traffic during peak hours.

Despite that the d still gives a combined 7.1 L/100 KM (33 USMPG).

Does Petro Canada have Premium Diesel?
I heard Sunoco's Gold Diesel is also a good alternative.

Last Summer I tried an indy station's regular diesel and got similar FE so looks like the extra cost of V-Power diesel makes not much difference.
But I am sticking to Shell V-Power since the d deserves the best fuel one can get.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> OK, just filled up today and my MPG is definitely up from average. I came in at 30.0mpg vs my typical 27-28mpg.
> 
> Using less A/C as outside temps have dropped a bit. I also changed up my route, driving a couple more miles but without as many stops.
> 
> I'll have to see if the trade off is worth it. It feels like it is better to drive about two more miles to avoid some 5 extra stop signs and lights plus a draw bridge that may go up.


Flyingman,

You mentioned before that your FE took a turn for the worse after your first service due to a software update by BMW.

I had my first service done at my BMW delership in July but my FE wasn't affected.
May here in Canada BMW did not do any software updates on the d?
Perhaps I should ask the SA if any software updates are available... or maybe not...why mess with it if it ain't broke...


----------



## clarkgd (Oct 15, 2010)

*Shell V Power*

I did use 1 tank of subject fuel and the mileage drove me back to Petrocan. There is no identified premium fuel at Petrocan. My next fill will sample the Sunoco Premium diesel and see how that performs. My salesman recommends only fuels from major suppliers as they it seems individually add additive packages upon delivery whereas the generics generally get the plain fuel without an additive package except for the winterized fuel when that time comes. So far Petrocan fuel has been consistently the lowest L/100Km so far.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

DC-IT said:


> Flyingman,
> 
> You mentioned before that your FE took a turn for the worse after your first service due to a software update by BMW.
> 
> ...


DC-IT. Yes, that first tank and perhaps the next one were below par. I attributed part of it them resetting my trip odometer which messed up my calculations for one, and then I noticed the Tranny had changed it's pattern and was shifting at higher rpm's. That has settled back to normal now and my MPG is certainly back in the expected range, so I would not be concerned about the software being the issue.

I think some others were also concerned. You really have to be aware of any little change that may affect your mpg. If I get a bad traffic day it can drop significantly. I recently switched up my route a bit by driving a slightly longer route but hit much fewer stop lights and stop signs, and an occassional draw bridge. My MPG appears to like this route better.


----------



## enamoured (Aug 24, 2008)

Kanuck said:


> when discounts and rebates are included.


Little bit of OT but, what kind of discounts and rebates are available for 335d in Canada?


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

enamoured said:


> Little bit of OT but, what kind of discounts and rebates are available for 335d in Canada?


Unfortunately in Canada we do not get the eco rebates like in the US.
But last Sept when I was buying the d, if I wanted a 2009 model the BMW dealer was willing to offer CAD$9,200.00 discount (off MSRP) for the ones in stock.

Unfortunately, there were 9 left at that time and none with the options I needed (NAV/BT/Comfort access/Leather). 
I special ordered mine but managed to get over CAD$5,000.00 discount off MSRP.

So right now if you can find any 2010 left you can easily wrangle a great deal.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

DC-IT, I recall reading somewhere the PetroCanada has higher min cetane than 40 (somewhere up like 48 or so, can't recall exactly). Even Shell V-power Diesel and Sunoco Gold Diesel don't have any 'guaranteed' cetane above the legal 40 minimum in Canada, if I recall.

Cheers


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info DnA Diesel.
There's a Petro Canada station near my house so I'll give it a try and maybe get a Petro Canada card.

My Shell card comes with Air Miles points which is why I use Shell for my vehicles.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

OK, another refill and my MPG is still 30.1mpg. I am attributing this to a minor adjustment in my commute route.

Basically I added 1.2 miles of distance and eliminated 5 stop lights and a draw bridge.

My MPG was averaging a solid 29.0 and is now a solid 30.0. I had been doing that previous route for almost 3 years, so I'm pretty sure it is the explanation.

I'm not sure if this new route as actually quicker but it would seem to make a measurable difference in my mpg. I'll have to try and time it, but it is hard to know which lights will be green or red, and when the draw bridge will go up. I suppose that alone makes the new route that much better, you can pretty much bank on not having any delays, and what few lights I do have to go through are right on red, so more like a stop sign than a full red light.

Moral of the story, check alternate routes and the shortest distance between two points is not always the fastest.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

also note that your FE will improve as the engine breaks in. With the older VW tdi's the engine wouldn't be considered fully broken in until around 60K miles.


----------



## wmz505 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm on my second tank. The onboard computer shows 29.0 mpg, with average speed of 31.5 mph. Hope it'll improve with as the break-in finishes.


----------

